#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Возвращение Будды/1995

## Eugeny

Страна: Россия
Студия: ВГИК
Жанр: приключения, психологическая драма
Год выпуска: 1995
Продолжительность: 01:32:34
Перевод: Не требуется
Cубтитры: нет
Оригинальная аудиодорожка: русский
Режиссер: Александр Бруньковский
В ролях: Анатолий Адоскин, Лазарь Чимитов, Андрей Голиков, Жанар Сахат, Петр Яндане, Сергей Зарков, Александр Бруньковский
Описание: Зима 1919 года, Петроград. Ветер разрухи гуляет по городу. В промерзшей квартире профессору-востоковеду является живое воплощение Будды… Найденная профессором много лет назад в пустыне статуя Будды переворачивает его жизнь: решением революционного правительства он включен в группу, которая должна вернуть статую в монгольский монастырь в обмен на скот для голодающего Петрограда. Необычные странники собрались в холодном вагоне вокруг бронзовой статуи. Каждый преследует свою цель…

----------


## Anthony

Очередной постсоветский боян?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eugeny

На самом деле фильм достаточно интересный,даже с элементами мистики и буддийской философии.

----------

